# Other Pets > Birds >  African Grey Parrots

## nchapa

These are my CAGS, Scrappy and Coco, they are about 4 years old.  When I got my Genetic Stripe Retic today, I was holding it near the birds, and they kept saying "hello" to it.   :ROFL:

----------


## snakemanjayd

Cute birds... lol...
Didn't realised that they had them overseas too!
Suppose it makes sense that they would... they're cool!!!

----------


## nchapa

> Cute birds... lol...
> Didn't realised that they had them overseas too!
> Suppose it makes sense that they would... they're cool!!!



you would be surpised what they have over here.

----------


## Epona142

African Greys are awesome birds. We have one in our family, a female named Sailor, who outlived my grandfather, who raised her, my uncle, and is set to outlive my aunt. Oh, and guess who gets her next?

She hates women too.  :Sad: 

She's really cool though, she knows tons of words and phrases, and can tell you what kind of fruit you're holding. She'll call the cats to come over, then cuss at them. Funny bird.

----------


## blackcrystal22

I adore African grays. My parents had the sweetest one named Ernie before I was born.. but he had some type of cancer and only lived a year or so.

Incredibly intelligent animals.

----------


## nchapa

yea they are awsome.  These are a breeding pair so they are not as friendly, but just as entertaining.  They haven't bred for me but should next year.

Its wierd how they pick up so many words and phraes and use them appropiately.  freaks me out all the time.

----------


## starmom

African Grey....my dream pet since I was a little girl....
I suppose I'll never have the opportunity to care for one, but I really love them! Yours are gorgeous and how cool that you'll breed them!! Good luck with that endeavor!

----------


## danimal

We have an African too. She was given to us by my brother in law's brother. They had a new baby in the house and were worried the bird would keep the baby up with all her noise, so we gladly took her. The belonged to their uncle before that. She literally flew into him while he was working on a roof. He placed ads in the paper and no one ever claimed her. We've had her for about 5 or 6 years now, and we estimate she's about 20 years old. 

They are amazing birds. Ours has all kinds of sound effects and talks up a storm. A lot of it is triggered responses- if the phone rings, she will answer it, have the conversation (beep, hello? yeah, right, right, hahahaha, mmm hmmm, ok, love you, bye, beep). She "trains" my dogs by giving commands- sit, stay, good girl! She barks like all of our dogs, meows like the cat, squeaks like the door that's in the room, claps and cheers during football games. It's a lot of fun!

----------


## SvicksTC

There def a crazy bird, so is the price for them haha...Awesome!!

----------

